# why me



## lau (Oct 11, 2005)

hi well what a month i have had, went through icsi last month my test day was on the 25th of may but i started bleeding on the 23rd so i knew then that it had failed but tested anyway it was negative. after a lot of tears pulled myself together and decided to get on with things, but then last monday i started to have really bad pains on the left side of my tummy and was having a very small amount of brown discharge when i wiped myself.the pains were getting worse so i telephoned nhs direct after giving them my recent history they told me it was wind. pains got worse the next day so phoned the ivf clinic who told me that it was normal to have this but to set my mind at rest take a pregnancy test the next morning.i took 2 both were positive the clinic then told me to go to my GP but i went straight to the hospital where i had a futher pregnancy test and had blood taken the next day went down for a scan they could see a lump on my left tube so it was a suspected eptopic over the last few days have had more blood tests and hg levels have been dropping so now i have to take a pregnancy test next week and phone them with the results.
i have had a previous eptopic which was in my right tube and now this one was in the left was thinking because of my history would it be advisable to have my tubes tied or clamped before we go in for our third attempt of icsi it just seems so final to have this procedure done i just keep thinking that it takes away the very slim chance of a natural conception.
just wondering if anyone has had this done and wether they could give me any advise and also does anyone know where i can find out how long the waiting list is for this procedure in my area which is blaenau gwent
love
lau


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Lau

sounds like you having a tough time of it hun   sorrry i can't offer any advice just wanted to send you a 

pam xx


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Lau,

Like Pam i can't offer any advice i'm afraid jus wanted to send you a big hug

                   , sounds like you could do with one.

Keep your chin up.

Emma.


----------



## Dill (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi

Really sorry to hear what your going through!  I had an ectopic last Oct I was in and out of hopital for 4 weeks in total I had two operations and an MRI scan before they could find the found the embryo.

I opted to have both my tubes removed,  I couldn't go through that again.  For me it was the best choice.

The hurt does ease I promise it just takes time.

 That every thing works out for you.



Dill


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Lau - this is a tough choice so think about it carefully, for me there wasn't a choice - I fell pg for the 2nd time (1st ended in m/c) and this was ectopic - i lost my right tube, and the 3rd pg ended in losing my left tube.

It is devastating as you do feel like you have lost all hope, but it does pass after time and you get on with it and now I'm here and just started down reg on my first IVF. This is now my only hope of conception, but it's not the end of the world.

I've learned to remind myself that the tubes only play a small part - if everything else is ok, then this is still hope for having a baby. 

Stay positive!


----------



## lau (Oct 11, 2005)

wildcat  
i have just got an appointment to see the consultant for the 27th of this month, really surprised how quick it was thought i would be waiting for months. we have been trying to conceive naturally for about 10 years now and it only happened for us once which then turned out to be ectopic. i really do not know what i should be asking the consultant when i see him,my family and friends are saying that i should just them taken out and i can see what they are saying, but they all have children i know that they are only thinking that it may give me a better chance next time we go through icsi but its a really big step for me and i want to make sure i make the right decision.
i have heard that if you have them tied they can come undone,i don`t even know if you still have periods if you have them  both taken out.
i just don`t know what to do.
how are you getting on with your meds, hope that you are feeling ok, and that this will be your time to be happy

love lau


----------

